

John Legend launches campaign to end mass incarceration - radmuzom
http://www.philly.com/philly/entertainment/20150413_ap_6b45fa6a95bb4ba6a3b87a1159b8423e.html

======
paulhauggis
"We have a serious problem with incarceration in this country,"

So instead of getting to the root of the problem, which is committing crime in
the first place, we are just going to allow those crimes to continue and not
punish the criminals??

What a strange world we live in...

~~~
anigbrowl
You've been here long enough and participated in enough discussions on this
topic that I think you know very well that crime is at a historic low, as well
as some of the prevailing theories about which factors might have influenced
that besides incarceration. To lead off with such a dismissive comment on such
a complex sociopolitical issue is very disingenuous. I could respectfully
disagree if you had taken some time time to lay out a context for your
position, but as it is it just seems like the most vacuous kind of sniping.

